# My motherly gender instinct was WRONG



## mummytobe_93

I was 100000000000000000% sure my little baby would have been a boy, but turns out it is definitely a girl :) measuring 17+2, was such an amazing experience and i feel so much more attached to it now i know the sex!

Bit of a pointless thread but we are over the moon and we will be calling her Ava Rose- we think anyway :) however we are forever changing our minds,

She had a look at all of the bone structure and heart and she said everything looked normal- so hopefully at our 20 week scan everything will be fine and healthy (fingers crossed!)


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations!! X


----------



## Blob

Congratulations :) we were told with our second and I felt like I was so much more connected with her <3


----------



## Foxy37

i thought i was blue too and works out we are also pink . Im so excited must admit xxx


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations on Team :pink: :flower:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Im team pink too after being convinced she was a boy & I can't believe how connected I am to her since I found out on Thurs! The love is just amazing :pink:


----------



## angelswings07

Awwwwh! Congratulations!


----------



## MrsGSI

Congrats Honey, i was so sure my baby would be a Girl, even had boy dreams and was told that means opposite, i was totally shocked when i was told boy. Enjoy:hugs:


----------



## Komatsu

I was so sure this baby was going to be a girl , actually everyone was but no he is definitely at boy no doubt about that . I was a bit shocked at first when I found out , it really didn't matter what the sex of the baby was but I had just gone so long thinking he was a she , lol .


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations. I'm not sure now one day I think girl the next boy. Only 5 weeks to wait yayyyyyy xx:hugs:


----------



## bassdesire

Congrats Hun!


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

This made me laugh, I was also 200% sure I was having a girl (as was alot of my family), but nope we were all totally wrong, I have had 2 scans where they checked gender and both said they were 100% sure he's a "he" lol, I even seen the potty shot myself. 
I guess mothers instinct isn't very reliable!


----------



## Come_Bebe

I felt the same way!!!! Hahahahahahaha I thought I was team blue, 17+2 days found out its a baby girl!!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Congrats! I was totally wrong with my son also!


----------



## joanna3240

Snap mummytobe! I was SO sure our baby was a girl, and he is definitely a boy!:haha: Congratulations on your little girl! x


----------



## Louise88

Aww congrats I'm 100% sure I'm having a boy watch me be wrong to lol but I'd be more then happy with another little girly :)


----------



## Hope115

My instincts were wrong too :) lol


----------



## undomestic

Congrats! :pink:
At first, I thought it was a boy.. but, then, starting at 13/14 weeks, I started to get this unshakable feeling that I was having a girl...
Which apparently, was right.. But, took a while for it to kick in.


----------



## rachelleigh

My niece is named Ava Rose, I adore it. So beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------

